

Ask HN: How to parry incoming employment leads into consulting leads? - gkop

Specifically, I get frequent emails from founders and VP&#x27;s of engineering seeking to interview me for full-time, W-2 roles.<p>Meanwhile, I am seeking only more limited consulting arrangements.<p>Consultants of HN, how do you respond to these leads?
======
glimcat
Something like this:

"""

I'm not currently seeking a full-time W-2 role. However, I do provide
consulting in that area and I would be happy to discuss how I can help you do
{{ X }} and my upcoming availability.

    
    
        link-to-supporting-content
        link-to-supporting-content
    

If that sounds good, please give me a call at 555-555-5555.

Thanks,

Me, Foocorp

"""

If anything comes of it, good. If nothing else, you increase the surface are
of people who know you as a consultant of {{ X }}.

~~~
wikwocket
I think the "supporting content" is pretty key. As a prospective consultant,
few things are as powerful as 1) "Here is an example of me doing some awesome
XYZ for other people, proving I can deliver a mutually-beneficial artifact,"
and 2) "Here is an awesome proposal for XYZ, which I will deliver for you if
it seems acceptable."

Some links to e.g. case studies, articles, blog posts, etc could serve as
both.

That said, I wouldn't expect a high conversion rate. I would think the people
doing the recruiting would lack the authority to change the gig from a job to
a consultation. And if the manager him/herself is soliciting, they may be
looking for a permanent addition to their team, instead of a one-time
deliverable.

